# Cities with the Same Name | Skylines & Cityscapes



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*MANCHESTER | ENGLAND | UNITED KINGDOM*

Manchester Skyline by James Carlsson, on Flickr
*MANCHESTER | NEW HAMPSHIRE | UNITED STATES*

Manchester skyline along the Merrimack River by New England Shooter, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

There are not many cities with the same name, different country; but sounds interesting. I will search and may i post some


----------



## alruesca (Jan 13, 2007)

*Toledo (Spain vs USA)*

Toledo, Spain










Toledo, OH, USA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Toledo,Paraná, Brazil.:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*BIRMINGHAM | ENGLAND | UNITED KINGDOM*

Birmingham Skyline by A.M.D.R., on Flickr
*BIRMINGHAM | ALABAMA | UNITED STATES*

Birmingham Skyline by bhamlucas, on Flickr​


----------



## alruesca (Jan 13, 2007)

*Barcelona (Spain vs Venezuela)*

Barcelona, Spain










Barcelona, Venezuela


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*NEWCASTLE | ENGLAND | UNITED KINGDOM*

View From Our Office - Thinking Digital by Benjamin Ellis, on Flickr​*NEWCASTLE | NEW SOUTH WALES | AUSTRALIA*​
'Pasha Bulker' Newcastle skyline by aupeter100, on Flickr​


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Photo of Barcelona regarding Venezuela is the city of Puerto la Cruz and not Barcelona.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting thread...and great photos.:cheers:


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*VANCOUVER | WASHINGTON | UNITED STATES*

Vancouver, WA by MSPdude, on Flickr
*VANCOUVER | BRITISH COLUMBIA | CANADA*

Vancouver Skyline by rpaterso, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please, edit credits in those photos now


----------



## Simone78 (Apr 17, 2008)

alruesca said:


> Barcelona, Spain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is also

Barcellona Pozzo di Gotto, Sicily, Italy :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is that your photo? Please credit it if not


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*PERTH | SCOTLAND | UNITED KINGDOM*

Perth Scotland by John T Simm, on Flickr
*PERTH | WESTERN AUSTRALIA*

IMG_6339.jpg by Rob_Arthur1, on Flickr​


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

BORCULO - The Netherlands










BORCULO, MI, USA

Photos at website: www.overborculo.nl
Photographer unknown.


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*ALEXANDRIA | EGYPT*

Al Ameerah at Alexandria, Egypt by W&Ps Photos, on Flickr
*ALEXANDRIA | VIRGINIA | UNITED STATES*

Oldtown Waterfront, Alexandria Va, DC view: afternoon by touristguy87, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*SAN JOSE | CALIFORNIA | UNITED STATES*

View San Jose from 15 km Away by fcphoto, on Flickr
*SAN JOSÉ | CAPITAL OF COSTA RICA*

San Jose From the Air, Costa Rica by travfotos, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*ST. PETERSBURG | RUSSIA*

St. Petersburg by Petulz, on Flickr​*ST. PETERSBURG | FLORIDA | UNITED STATES*​
St. Petersburg, Florida skyline by gmarena, on Flickr​


----------



## Ajelandro (Mar 16, 2013)

Guadalajara | Jalisco | México








By:http://www.flickr.com/photos/enrique2/

Guadalajara | Guadalajara | Spain







By: http://www.esacademic.com/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Charlerloi, Belgium, pop. 490.000 









http://charleroi-hd.tv/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Beffroi-de-Charleroi-2-1400x900.jpg

Charlerloi, USA, pop. 5000









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3049/3067239690_30d6cb3c28_b.jpg


----------

